# Currumbin Creek Sun 25-02



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

well i will be fishing currumbin creek this sunday.
(rain, hail or shine i will be there this time).

I will be launching at the same spot wayne launched last week, 
just near the rsl.

is anyone is interested il be paddling upstream to take advantage of the low tide and try to snag a jack.

hope some of you can make it


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

May make it. Not quite sure yet. If I am going to be there it will be around 5AM.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Wayne,

Im definately in for tomorrow, 
how did you find the area near the RSL to launch from?

is anyone else keen for this one?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It was good, there is a concrete ramp there and there was only 1 car and trailer in the carpark when I got back so it mustn't get used much.

Don't wait for me as I am unsure if I can make it but if I do I'll catch up with you somewhere on the water.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

What time will you be out until?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

il be out until around 10-11am i guess,

depends on the fishing to a degree, im fairly confident of catching something though so should be good,


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Alright I am in. Yak is packed and ready to roll.


----------

